# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السونى إريكسون سوفت ويير(Sony Software) برنامج برنامج لربط الجوال بالكمبيوتر MyPhoneExplorer v1.7.5 لسوني اريكسون

## mohamed73

برنامج  لربط   الجوال   بالكمبيوتر   MyPhoneExplorer   v1.7.5   لسوني  اريكسون   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    نقل الملفات ونسخ الرسائل والارقام من الكمبيوتر للجوال والعكس   MyPhoneExplorer  v1.7.5  | 4.33 MB   *Description:-*  Connect your phone via cable, bluetooth or infrared and  you'll be surprised how easy and efficient you can manage your phone  with this compact software. Since it's first appearance  MyPhoneExplorer  evolved into the most popular freeware tool for SE-phones and is constantly extended by new features.    *Features:-*  * Adressbook - with direct sync to Outlook, GMail, Windows contacts, Thunderbird, SeaMonkey, Lotus Notes and Tobit David  * Organizer with calendarview and direct sync to Outlook,  Google, Sunbird, Thunderbird, SeaMonkey, Windows calendar(Vista),  Rainlendar, Lotus Notes, Tobit David and net shared calendars (WebDAV,  FTP, local)  * SMS - archive, export, import, excessive messages,...  * Filebrowser with cachesystem to minimize datatransfer, automatic photosync...  * Set phoneclock based on atomtime  * and much more. f.e.: calllists, edit profiles, control phone, memorystatus, phonemonitor,...   MyPhoneExplorer is basicly compatible with all Phones  from SonyEricsson except XPERIA, P800i, P900i and P910i. Besides this  there exists a few Low-Cost-Phones (f.e. T200i) which does not have a  PC-Interface. If you are using a Symbian-Phone from SE please note: Its  needed to install the PC-Suite first and the connection with  MyPhoneExplorer  is only possible throught USB-Cable.   *What's New in This Release:-*  · SMS-Import from PC-Suite Archive  · better display for SMS (full unicode-support, Smilies, SMS-Pictures,...)  · optional Spell-Checker for writing SMS. Install ASpell to use it  · better Tooltip for Trayicon (on Vista and newer)  · graphical display incl. Export for Monitor-Values  · Duplikate-Search in SMS-Archive  · portable Installation (optional)  · Sync with Thunderbird 3, Seamonkey and Sticky-Notes (Win7)  · some adaptions for new phone-models  · fixed many bugs and some minor changes   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## Fannan1

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## zitounatzo

رائع للغاية

----------


## elghanaam

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## abouelala

rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## al_hadad

الف الف الف شكررررررررر

----------


## slahnina

RYHFHGFDAQsQQS

----------


## نظير منش

الف الف شكر لكم

----------


## AZOZTI

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ighdriss

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## habbechi

الف الف الف شكررررررررر

----------


## badda

merci

----------

